# REHOME: VANCOUVER, CANADA Nervous about giving away my Rabbit



## Marti (Apr 17, 2007)

I am trying to find a new home for my rabbit,but am nervous as the thought has occured to me that an owner ofanother kind of animal, ie. a snake, may take her off my hands as afree meal for their pet. Has anyone EVER heard of this happening? am Ijust crazy? I've invested to much love into my bunny to see her gethurt. thanks-Marti


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, this does happen a lot. One way to try andavoid this is to first, ask for a small fee for your bunny and second,screen anyone who is interested very thoroughly.

May I ask why you need to rehome your bunny? You sound like you loveher very much. Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## JimD (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought it would be good to copy this in.

Marti* wrote: *


> My Name is Marti, and my bunnie's name is Beatrix. She is athree year old netherland dwarf. Not quite albino, as she has some greyon her ears and tail. Although I love her very much, I am having tomake that difficult descision to give her to a better home, but only ifI find the right one. I am a musician, and as such I am travellingalot, and unfortunatley I cannot depend on others to look after her. Iam on this forum to find help in relocating her to a better home, soany advice is appreciated. I live in the Vancouver (Canada) area, ifanyone knows of a home in the area she would be happy in. She does notlive in a cage and I would like to keep it that way.Thank you to thosewho have replied to my last post about not wanting her to become food.It's terrible to hear that this sort of thing actually happens, and Iwill be very cautious in who I give her to.-Marti


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Jim.

I will also copy this in:

jordiwes* wrote: *


> Hi Marti,
> 
> There are a lot of great bunny owners in Vancouver. I know of two greatplaces where you can board your bunny while you are away:
> 
> ...


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2007)

And this:

aurora369* wrote: *


> Hi Marti!
> 
> I see Jordiwes has already given you some good info!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anybody heard from Marti? 

I'm not sure if he's seen these posts. I also had one offering to bunny sit.

sas


----------



## Marti (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been getting all the replies, thanks. Ireally do appreciate all the support. For the time being it's not aproblem to have my little Bebe looked after, it's more just thelong-run of things.-Marti


----------



## Pipp (Apr 18, 2007)

Call the band Beatrix(great name for aband, don't ya think?) and take her on the road. Great press hook! 

sas


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 19, 2007)

You have to be **extremely** careful asthere are people posing looking for pets for their grandchildren butthey are breeders for snake food. One fellow here inVancouver poses as a grandfather and trolls the baords &amp;papers. There are also the drug people we deal with that takesmall animals and breed them to take to the local east side park tosell them to support their habits. We are working constantlywith the SPCA and these people. Do not post or use Kiiji orCL.

Another thing is that your bun has red eyes and sadly they are on thetop of the *I don't want list*. We have hundreds ofbuns looking for homes and the peopel tell us they'd liek a white bunny- BUT no red eyes....it burns me up  Teh red eye thingfreaks people out.

At this point, being very honest with you, what she has with you isprobably better than she would get in most places. In themean time, we can cross/courtesy post her for you but her chances offinding a home quickly are not great. We can also screen anypotential adopters and they can fill out our adoption paper work. 

If you can keep her, we can help place her.
Lisa
www.smallanimalrescue.org


----------



## Marti (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'm in no rush to find her a new home,and it will only happen if I find the right one.... I'm hoping someoneI already know. If you can post her for adoption that would bewonderful. Let me know what information you need


----------



## Raspberry82 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone know if Beatrix found a new home or ifshe is still in need of one? Maybe this is a long shot, but i've had myeyes out for a girl bunny around my Max'sagewhohasalready been house trained andraised in a loving home as a friend for him (he's fixed).Isthere any way to find out more info about her??:/


----------



## Pipp (May 5, 2007)

How old is Max? 

This bunny is in Vancouver, BC, but transport is also possible. I'll check up on her. 



sas


----------



## Raspberry82 (May 5, 2007)

Max is 2yrs and 3mo. The only thingi'mnervous aboutwith the distance between us(B.C./Oregon)is finding out whether ornot theywould get along togetherand behappy/bondwitheach other.Considering that,it'sprobably best that I stick tomy local rescues/shelters, etc.to makesureeach can meet andgetalongbeforehand.

Thank you Pipp for checking.


----------

